# Dom crafting plain wooden shop sign !



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey all! dom is on the left side of the airport first house, please no running. Lots of flowers around! And no roaming! Please just come for recipe

Tips appreciated not accepting igb.
Would love some NMT or DIY recipes
Hoping for the following
Street organ
Stone lion dog
Palm tree lamp
Nova light
Crescent moon chair
Ironwood low table, workbench
Starry garland
Stone arch
Shell arch
Hyacinth lamp

** if you know your connection is weak please do not ask to come, any connection errors will stop him from craftint


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come by!  I can drop off a NMT.


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 10, 2020)

I can bring a NMT


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come! I'd be happy to tip NMT


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

UmbreonRogue said:


> I'd like to come by!  I can drop off a NMT.


Okie ! You’ll be part of group one (-: gonna be pm’ing soon

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



TheFinest said:


> I can bring a NMT


Okie ! You’ll be part of group two, I’ll be dm’ing codes

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



nicesawa said:


> I'd like to come! I'd be happy to tip NMT


Okie! You’ll be part of group 2


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit with a NMT


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> I'd like to visit with a NMT


Okie ! You’ll be part of group 3


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 10, 2020)

I can visit with a NMT


----------



## th8827 (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## lapaa (Apr 10, 2020)

I can bring a NMT if there's still space! ^^


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> I can visit with a NMT


Yep! You’ll be part of group 3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



th8827 said:


> May I visit?


Sure ! You’ll be part of group 4


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 10, 2020)

I can bring a palm tree lamp


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

lapaa said:


> I can bring a NMT if there's still space! ^^


Sure you’ll be part of group 4

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Xcourt560x said:


> I can bring a palm tree lamp


You can be part of group 5 ! Ty


----------



## mondaayss (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I join? I can tip with NMT


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

mondaayss said:


> Can I join? I can tip with NMT


Sure ! You’ll be part of group 5


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry I don't have anything to give you, but I really want a wooden shop sign, so i'll come and visit anyway.


----------



## GereGere (Apr 10, 2020)

id really like to stop by and get the diy !


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 10, 2020)

i'd love to come by again riri! ;u; i have a nmt i can offer


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

roseychuu said:


> i'd love to come by again riri! ;u; i have a nmt i can offer


Ofc <3 I’ll pm code when I’m thru with the past peeps


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Tourmaunte said:


> I’d love to visit!


Sure ! I’ll pm when ready <:


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 10, 2020)

If possible I would love to go


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit? Thanks.


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

Closing for today ! Sorry if I didn’t get to you <3


----------

